# Bunk Rail



## Tunkcurt1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Hey All,

I read a bunch of solutions to adding a bunk rail. None of them were exactly what I wanted. I wanted:

- Ability to fold down to change bed and/or for travelling
- Not bunch up the mattress where the arms attach
- Not cause lumps in the mattress with arms that go underneath.
- Strong enough to keep my 4 year old or 2 year old in if they lean on it

My solution is this rail:

Baby Home Side Bed Rail - Brown

I cut off the arms at about 6", drilled a couple holes in each arm, and used wood screws to screw it to the floor under the mattress. With the mattress on, it fits perfectly under the rail and holds nicely. It folds down in both directions and leaves just enough room to get in off the bunk ladder even if it is up.

Unfortunately this one is really expensive for a bed rail, but it was exactly what we needed and works perfectly. I'm going to be adding the same one to the bunk on the other side. With it folded down on top of the mattress, it should still allow the bunk to be folded up as well.


----------



## Tunkcurt1 (Jul 7, 2014)

Smaller pictures:


----------



## paulzar (Jun 27, 2014)

Tunkcurt1 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I read a bunch of solutions to adding a bunk rail. None of them were exactly what I wanted. I wanted:
> 
> ...


----------



## paulzar (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice idea!


----------

